# how many dubia roaches for beardie a day



## bbear690 (Jun 9, 2009)

ok so i am letting him have 30 a day only because they cost so much lol but i am sure after the 15 in the morning and afternoon he could so eat loads more

would i be over feeding if i gave him more

he is 9 weeks and a right guzzler lol he will eat a whole tub of about 25 locusts in one sitting but its starting to cost me lots teehee but i don't want to underfeed him but also don't want to overfeed

how many dubias is a good amount do you think ( they are small ones ):flrt:


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

As many as greedy guts wants in 10 -15 mins im affraid :whistling2:


----------



## bbear690 (Jun 9, 2009)

lol

hahhaaa

well i best go back onto crickets aswell then as i am sure he would eat loads of the dubias, he loves em!

So i will do a good mix of dubia locust and crix so it doesn't pull on the purse strings too much


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

:whistling2:Breed your own roaches


----------



## Andi Mack (May 30, 2009)

yeah it does get quite expensive:lol2:.

mine is eating an average of 75 a day, 5 days a week and on the weekends he gets locusts instead.

Luckily he has started shedding today, so he's only eaten 50 (the little fatty), although he did decide today that my finger looked tasty and gave me a little nip for my trouble.

Best thing i can suggest is to start a roach colony going now and in a month or so, you should have a nice cheap food source. 

I've set up my colony but am still buying seperate roaches for the fatty to feast on. My colony has gone from about 400 to around 1000 in 2 weeks. So hopefully in a few weeks i'll have enough to start feeding them off.


----------



## The Luggage (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok, having read this I'm mildly concerned. I was wondering where to put this question before, but now I think I've got to put it here!

I only got my beardie last weekend, he's about 17 weeks old (but very small for his age apparently - he's my first rep) and very good about eating both greens and livefood, but I'm worried he's not eating _enough_.

Livefood-wise I've only given him locusts so far. And he's only up to 6 a day! Even then he has to be coaxed to eat the last one.

Obviously I'm terrified of underfeeding him, but I don't want to explode him just in interests of him eating the "right" amount.

He's very alert, skittery and cheeky so he seems healthy enough. Do you think this is just a settling-in thing? Is it ok, or should I be worried?


----------

